# Frrrrrooooosssssttttttttt



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

:holysheep: :shocked: Seems a little early already; I still have nearly a month to go before harvest. Maybe it will help make some interesting colors. I am hoping it was just a fluke, I still have to fertilize again tonight and water them good.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Hopefully its a freak frost and the main frosts will hold off another month or 2


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2008)

Crossing my fingers 4U  godspeed


----------



## Hick (Sep 11, 2008)

It is looking to be an "early" fall, ain't it...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

so long as it isnt a pattern it should be ok. I will check them tonight. I could bring them in to finish but they just stink.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> It is looking to be an "early" fall, ain't it...



I am afraid so, kinda making me a little edgy LOL.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 11, 2008)

i saw some counties in my state has some frost warnings. I think this is due to some very huge low pressure centers moving up from the gulf of mexico. cold air is always pulled south on the backside of these systems. Might just be a hurricane effecting your grow. We cant predict that crap but you'll be fine until October before the real cold comes.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Were getting systematic poor weather earlier and earlier over the last 10 ish years, its as if the seasons are shifting.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*I was just dusting off the heaters today :rofl: I got to 45 last night outside at 0230*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed. It seems like our season's are changing a little bit. I actually feel that the growing season has been getting a little longer up here however the weather has been a little more unpredictable at times. I think a half dose of fertilizer and a good watering tonight will help them out. "Its beginning to look alot like christmas..."


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I was just dusting off the heaters today :rofl: I got to 35 last night outside at 0230*



LOL, I was thinking about it lastnight.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*35 was a typo, it was only 45, but it had me thinking of heaters this morning :rofl:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *35 was a typo, it was only 45, but it had me thinking of heaters this morning :rofl:*



My wife is VERY PREGNANT with our first child and she had the fan on her all night long. I was freezing my arse off under the blankets and she was comfy as can be. LOL.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> My wife is VERY PREGNANT with our first child and she had the fan on her all night long. I was freezing my arse off under the blankets and she was comfy as can be. LOL.


 
*the OldLady :angrywife: is a very cold blooded critter indeed, seems She likes it hot all the time anymore, has already had the furnace on a couple times  while everyone knows We Puffins like it cooler, I always have a window open and a fan blowing outward* :rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL that sounds about right. Come winter time she will have the place roasting to the point you just can't stand it, but come summer time if it is over 70 outside she has the air conditioner cranking out ice cubes.:confused2: :ccc: :stoned: :rofl:


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 11, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *the OldLady :angrywife: is a very cold blooded critter indeed, seems She likes it hot all the time anymore, has already had the furnace on a couple times  while everyone knows We Puffins like it cooler, I always have a window open and a fan blowing outward* :rofl:


 

we puffins? don't you mean _"we martians"?_


----------



## Hick (Sep 11, 2008)

I've built a fire in the o potbelly a few mornings here already. It's hit 38 here already ..


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2008)

Im making a Major purchase of kerosene next week and am hoping I dont have a heart attack when I see the bill.  Starting to get in the mid fourties here too.  Need to start dusting off the stoves.  And the wood pile is lookin' kinda paltry round here.  Last year, the bud turned a nice purple before harvest, this year.....it starts purple...lol.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 11, 2008)

4:38 am today it twas 50.2 a lil chilly but not too bad so far

cuttin fire wood all day saturday.......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *35 was a typo, it was only 45, but it had me thinking of heaters this morning :rofl:*


 


yeah Kids complaing their cold this morning...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> 4:38 am today it twas 50.2 a lil chilly but not too bad so far
> 
> cuttin fire wood all day saturday.......


 

ostpicsworthless: 

We wanna see you sweat


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 12, 2008)

This morning it is 63 and feels like it is FINALLY going to rain. I fertilized the ladies this morning but they really need some water; they have the wilt going on. If it doesn't rain today then I will water them. It seems like this cold weather is going to really slow down the growth.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 12, 2008)

I would like to come up with an automated watering system for my outdoor garden next year. Since we don't seem to ever get enough rain anymore, and when we do its time to grab a PFD, I need to keep them hydrated.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hopefully its a freak frost and the main frosts will hold off another month or 2


 
we get them freak frosts now an then and i think we got one the other night but dont know for sure cuz my grow like 40 miles from me. but it got in 30's other night and before and just saw mine tonight and they doin kick arse still. they seem to like the colder temps lately. per their appearance


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 12, 2008)

Mine are starting to get a little purple to them, so I am holding on for dear life, just another month baby!!! I have never grown purple buds.


----------



## nascarr8cer (Sep 12, 2008)

i have already had 2 nights already this month of frost which is kinda early here as well, might be in for a hell of a winter.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 12, 2008)

The frost seems to be holsing out my way.The othe day,about 75 miles north of me it was 38 over night  At this point i am more worried about wind blowing my girls big buds around.A recent tropical storm wreaked havok upon my girls  I may have to invent a bud bra for some support for the ladies


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2008)

I-70 / Eisenhower Tunnel 
Dillon, Colorado   (Fri 8:36 AM)


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Were getting systematic poor weather earlier and earlier over the last 10 ish years, its as if the seasons are shifting.


 
i'm wit ya on that one HIE...  i been noticin it as well the last ten or so years as well that our seasons are shifting  like here our winters have been milder an milder as years go by warmer an warmer less an less snow less cold all that.  i live in a state where snow storms use to be infamous and  expected all thru the winters and lately  i maybe see one or two good snows a year and they all just melt the next week when it warms up. lol  
  the last few years it really hasnt felt like actual winter til round late january or mid february but we still get the freak frosts etc...  they come an go like that..   global warming kikin in maybe???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I-70 / Eisenhower Tunnel
> Dillon, Colorado (Fri 8:36 AM)


 

Yup..Every year


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2008)

:watchplant: :farm: IMO global warming is related to the people population(2 many people)!

:tokie: :48: 

:rofl: :dancing: :rofl:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 13, 2008)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :watchplant: :farm: IMO global warming is related to the people population(2 many people)!
> 
> :tokie: :48:
> 
> :rofl: :dancing: :rofl:


more people means more waste more natural resources used and more waste byproducts released into our environment/atmosphere depleting  our eco status lil by little but accelerating more an more an more as more time goes by...


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2008)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :watchplant: :farm: IMO global warming is related to the people population(2 many people)!
> 
> :tokie: :48:
> 
> :rofl: :dancing: :rofl:



:hubba:... I'm "all" for .. thinnin' the herd!...


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> :hubba:... I'm "all" for .. thinnin' the herd!...


lol I can go get the hunting gear. We can have one hell of a time.


























_Yes that was a joke..._


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 15, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I-70 / Eisenhower Tunnel
> Dillon, Colorado   (Fri 8:36 AM)




Yoooowwwzzzeeerrrrr. If Colorado is getting that now we will be seeing it before the end of October.  Yikes!!! I watered my outdoor ladies this morning and they are doing pretty good, but they still have another month to go. Some steady 70's for a couple weeks would be beautiful!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2008)

:watchplant: :farm: Thanks HICK for all your great advice. If we were able to thin the herd, would not that be great hunting?:giggle: :yay: :rofl:

The planet has to many people today thanks to better medicene. Poeple live longer, more baby servive, and doctors are able to cure things that use to kill. This is great for mankind but to hard on the enviroment.

In this mornings newpaper a report says The USA throws millions of lbs of Rx down the toilets and into land fills. This waste will contamant the water table sooner or later. 

IT NEEDS TO STOP.

If you have left over Meds take them to a Free health Place, where they will help someone else.

:tokie: :48: 

:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 18, 2008)

Heavy frost for tonight in the North East. I think I will bring my girls inside for the night and put them out early tomorrow morning. I don't really want to lay sheets over them LOL; that wouldn't be a dead giveaway.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 18, 2008)

no frost in site here. lows in the 50's highs in the mid 70's. I just need two more weeks like this and I will be in awsome shape. Weather man hasn't have any thing in the 7 day forecast that worries me yet.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 18, 2008)

all is good as far as temps go for me here too for the next couple weeks at the least.  crossin fingers for longer tho.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 18, 2008)

lsat night and tonight its in the lo 40's. got the stove ready for the morning.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

I brought the ladies inside lastnight and put them back out this morning. We had a mild frost it was 36 this morning.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2008)

*I see that we had some frost on the car this morning when my bro went to work. The forcast looks good in the next week so the ladies should be packing on the trichromes. :hubba: *


----------



## dubblehue (Sep 19, 2008)

frost last night in Western New England. I covered my outdoor ladies with a dark green sheet last night after sunset, and uncovered them at about 7:30 am. They fared fine, better than I, who woke up in the middle of the night with nightmares of black helicopters circling my sheet. I hope I don't have to do that too many more times.


----------



## Old Bud (Sep 21, 2008)

Had a heavy frost here a few nights ago, -4C (26F to the metrically challenged). Thought I was screwed but my Early Misty came through with no damage. Early Misty is not very early but it is tough.


----------

